# Slenderman Costume, HELP!



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I've never worn drywall stilts before but I know they can get pretty expensive. If you're pretty handy with lumber, you could probably make a pair from wood, so you can get the height you're looking for. Here's a link for making a pair from wood. If you wanted you could probably modify them to be more sturdy like drywall or painter's stilts. And screw some old shoes to the bottom. But it would probably be harder to sit  I wish I could help more, but I know there are a couple other members here that have worn stilts before and probably would be a lot more helpful than I would be. lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjcF9jKarc4

I would love to see pictures, this will make a great costume.


----------



## HowlingMadMurdock (Oct 5, 2011)

Atelier*Motives said:


> I've never worn drywall stilts before but I know they can get pretty expensive. If you're pretty handy with lumber, you could probably make a pair from wood, so you can get the height you're looking for. Here's a link for making a pair from wood. If you wanted you could probably modify them to be more sturdy like drywall or painter's stilts. And screw some old shoes to the bottom. But it would probably be harder to sit  I wish I could help more, but I know there are a couple other members here that have worn stilts before and probably would be a lot more helpful than I would be. lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjcF9jKarc4
> 
> I would love to see pictures, this will make a great costume.



Thanks for the help! I have seen that video before, but I just can't bring myself to actually understand how to put the stilts together.  I have just threw in an order for a pair of 24" to 40" Drywall stilts and should arrive before the 17th. Hopefully I wont break my face on the pavement learning how to use them in the short amount of time I have. I will see if my uncle can make sense of that video and put me a pair together so I can practice before my actual pair arrive. ( I don't think I will ever go over 24" though.)

I have spent all but $3 for this costume, So hopefully I can irritate family members enough to actually buy the suit. Better a suit and tie than stilts. I'm just concerned about wearing the Morphsuit and stilts at the same time. I don't know how the visibility is once your inside one yet. that along with walking on stilts at night. Can't go to the ER on Halloween. I'd be stuck in the car till everyone is done getting candy and then go to the ER the next morning. Hopefully some people recognize slenderman out there!


----------



## HowlingMadMurdock (Oct 5, 2011)

I have finished the costume! Atleast, Until I get the stilts and then all there is to do is lengthen the pants, but that isn't a big part of it. it is 100% complete if I wasn't using stilts! Here's a picture. I'll try and get more later on, some creepier ones. Photoshoot!!
Anyway, Let me know what you think! 


















Thanks! 

I updated the Original Post.


----------



## Dark Vagrant (Oct 11, 2011)

As soon as I saw the title, I thought, "Gotta go with Morphsuits." I guess I didn't need to say it, though. 

I'd probably go with wooden stilts, unless you can go for something fancier... it'd likely need a proper "foot" to fit in the shoes... these are just general specs though, I'm probably not being very helpful. I'm not even sure if stilts are a good idea (I mean, if you're already fairly tall, you probably wouldn't need them unless you want to add at least a few inches.)

I would, however, like to recommend something for the arms. I'm sure that if you're familiar with the Slender Man, you know about the strange properties of his arms. I mean, surely you can't actually DO that, unless you want some crazy mechanics going on, but... have you heard of "creature reacher" costumes? They involve extensions to the arms, which provides a surreal and monstrous look to them. Perhaps you could craft something similar for your costume? Maybe not with big claws like they have, but at least lengthen the arms to go with the legs. Assuming you can extend the length of your sleeves, at least.


----------

